
Former Tesla workers paint grim picture of Gigafactory II - jashkenas
https://www.wivb.com/news/investigates/former-tesla-workers-paint-grim-picture-of-buffalo-plant/1754568826
======
largespoon
The continue reading button did not work on mobile for me :(

~~~
enlyth
[https://outline.com/jR3MJa](https://outline.com/jR3MJa)

